# Änderungsdatum einer Datei



## Gast (28. Sep 2004)

Hallo

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen !!! :cry: 
Ich versuche für die Schule ein ganz simples Programm zu schreiben das mir das Änderungsdatum einer Datei ausgibt.
Kann mir jemand da vielleicht ein Programm posten?? oder ein paar hilfreiche Tipps geben!?

DANKE schon mal im vorraus


----------



## bummerland (28. Sep 2004)

RTFM: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/File.html#lastModified()


----------



## Guest (28. Sep 2004)

@ becstift: danke für deinen tipp, aber das hilft mir nicht besonders, da ich nicht genau weiss wie ich es einbinden kann !!  :?


----------



## bummerland (28. Sep 2004)

hast du denn überhaupt schon was? zeig ma deinen code.


----------



## meez (28. Sep 2004)

Ich hab heute meinen netten Tag...


```
import java.util.Date;
import java.io.File;

public class lastMod {

  public static void main(String[] x) {

     if (x.length != 1) {
       System.out.println("usage: java lastMod <datei>");
        System.exit(1);
     }
     Date d = new Date();
     long mod = new File(x[0]).lastModified();
     d.setTime(mod);
      System.out.println("Last modified: " + d.toString());  
  }
}
```


----------



## Lengen1971 (28. Sep 2004)

Moin, bin zwar kein Profi, aber vielleicht kann ich weiterhelfen.

Die Methode .lastModified() mußt Du auf ein File-Objekt anwenden:


```
import java.io.*;
import java.util.Date;
import java.text.DateFormat;

public class file
{
	public static void main (String[] args)
	{
	    String zeit;
	    long ts;
	    File myFile=new File("d:\\liste.bak");
	    DateFormat df = DateFormat.getDateTimeInstance();
	    ts=myFile.lastModified();
	    zeit = df.format(new Date(ts)); 
	    System.out.println(zeit);
	}	
}
```

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Guest (1. Okt 2004)

Danke an Alle dir mir geholfen haben  :applaus: 

@Lengen1971: herzlichen dank, dein programm funktioniert einwand frei   

@meez: auch dir danke für dein programm, aber leider hab ich es nicht hinbekommen das datum auszugeben

HERZLICHEN DANK


----------

